
Quantum Radio May Aid Communications and Mapping Indoors, Underground and Underwater - lainon
https://www.nist.gov/news-events/news/2018/01/quantum-radio-may-aid-communications-and-mapping-indoors-underground-and
======
gus_massa
Again the title of the press release is horrible misleading (or completely
wrong). The title of the research article is

"Prospects for magnetic field communications and location using quantum
sensors."

As the research article title says, it's not a "Quantum Radio" (What is a
"quantum radio"?!?!). It's a quantum sensor to measure old classical
electromagnetic waves of low frequency.

(Also there are many quantum devices, a LED is a quantum lamp and a led in
reverse is a quantum light detector. There are many many applications of QM to
sensors. Anyway, this new sensor looks interesting.)

